# Increase font in internet explorer 7



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

I'm so frustrated by Internet Explorer 7. I hate it and don't know how to switch back to an earlier versioln. The main problem I have is the font prints out so small on most websites. Is there a way to increase the font size of websites so they print in the size I choose? Using the ctrl + key increases it for easier reading but dosen't change to larger font for printing.

Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

well I don't have IE 7 so I don't know how to change the font size but if you do want to go back to IE 6 then just go to Add/Remove programs and remove IE 7 it will go back to IE 6

or maybe keep an eye on this thread seems to be the same problem as you http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/519042-ie-version-7-when-i.html


----------



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for the tip. I tried to uninstall IE 7 but there are programs dependant on it so for now I'll use FireFox as I can change the font size in the options.

Marianne


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For IE6 or IE7, View, text Size, pick the size you'd like to see.

I guess it's not my imagination that the font size got a bit smaller when I installed IE7 using the same settings?


----------



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

Thanks, that helped a little.

Marianne


----------



## hmayeux (Apr 20, 2007)

I noticed the reason why the font size is smaller is because it wants to shrink to fit to the page. if you go to print preview there will be a dropdown box that says shrink to fit. If you change that to 100 percent, it will increase the font size. 

Hope this helps
Harry


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

This is an interesting topic,

It seems that younger people like the smaller font sizes of the browsers and older people hate the smaller sizes and want the bigger fonts. (Easier on the eyes.) I also think that the default medium font size in both IE 6 and IE 7 is too small most of the time. I would like to see an update where the Page Zoom selector in the lower-right hand corner of IE 7 could hold that font size for certain pages. Notice how if you change the Page Zoom feature, when you go back to your homepage, it goes back to the default medium text. You must go under View and Text Size, than make the changes to make them permanent. (Well, until you go back to Page Zoom again!)

Jack


----------

